# EGCG (Green tea extract)



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Started taking this last 3 days, noticed a increase in energy and more motivation to get things done, pretty mild but i like it, so worth recommending.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Thomas Paine said:


> That's cool. Do you still get the anti-oxidants and theanine with the extract?


Antioxidants yes, theanine i'm not sure, it does increase my energy a bit like cafeine so i suppose so.

Also like to add that i also take ashwaghanda, so the synergism can play a role.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

What dosage do you take ?http://askville.amazon.com/interest...ine-recourc/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=1423720


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I've really got to try that, thanks. Have heard good things about ashwanganda, too. Does your energy increase without any side effects?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I take 400mg a day, today i noticed that i dont feel as tired as usual after a day of work and my mood seems more stable. I do think the ashwaghanda plays a role too, but i noticed it after i started adding EGCG.



> Does your energy increase without any side effects?


I dont consider this side effects myself, but the energy feels kinda like cafeine energy, but not as jittery, i love cafeine so i dont mind, it also makes me sweat more the first few hours after i take it, does seem to boost my metabolism.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Damn, i love how my mood keeps more stable lol, good difference in this.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Thomas Paine said:


> It _is_ caffeine. You know that, right? I mean, the main active ingredient is. I guess there is a little difference because of other "impurities". Is that what you mean?


The extract contains some cafeine but it does alot more then taking just some cafeine pills.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Thomas Paine said:


> Yup. Just like different coffees have different effects.  It's mainly caffeine, but the other chemicals cause that synergy.


Sure, but id say its main benefits dont come from cafeine.


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

Does green tea benefit your anxiety?

I can't stand caffeine so I was thinking of just drinking decaf Green tea all day.

Do you guys think this would be just as effective?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

ty i should check it out.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

RobertWiggins said:


> Does green tea benefit your anxiety?
> 
> I can't stand caffeine so I was thinking of just drinking decaf Green tea all day.
> 
> Do you guys think this would be just as effective?


Never tried green tea, but i think the tea wont be as good as you need a good EGCG extract for all the health benefits, the energy doesnt feel as bad as regular cafeine so chances are it wont bother you.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Thomas Paine said:


> Interesting. I'm curious.  Can you explain for me?


Mood is more stable, getting more things done etc, dont have this with cafeine.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I tried 300 mgs. of green tea extract today, and I felt energized, but a little dizzy. I was able to do a workout that afternoon & it helped. I bought some that was a hybrid of white tea, black tea, oolong tea and pur-reh (sp.?) teas.
It was the same mgs. with the other teas, so it was a bit much, probably cut that in half next time.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

My life consultant, who confurs with nutritionists and holistic practitioners, says that the sweating and dizzying effect may come from the detoxifying effect it has on the system. Which is very, very good. Getting stuff cleaned out.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've not tried it, but one of the customers at my work buys it regularly for mood problems. He says it's amazing. He is _very_ chilled out so I suspect he's supplementing with something else, too, but who knows.


----------



## thewebdoc (Mar 11, 2010)

Thought I'd add my thoughts. I have the Jarrow Brand Green Tea Extract, I couldn't find pure EGCG anywhere. It's definitely a nice energy booster, which in turn always boosts my mood, and much more clean than even coffee or especially caffeine pills. Also, didn't mess with my sleep at all, which is saying a lot for me. 

I do have a bit of a come-down though, especially if I take more than one. I'm going to try and get the decaf version to see if it still provides any calm-energy. I'm trying to give up caffeine all together.


----------



## Anntrenton (Jul 20, 2010)

Green tea does have some percentage of caffeine but the good news is caffeine can help stimulate circulation and metabolism via the central nervous system. Green tea is said to have a number of health benefits in addition to the benefits of EGCG. Whether or not these benefits are supported by scientific study is debatable, but there are a number of people out there enjoying green tea and citing benefits as a result. All in all, tea is not only a great source of antioxidants but is also beneficial to your health.


----------



## rrhxiv (Nov 7, 2010)

This stuff helps me alot...after developing Phenibut tolerance and having to come of Effexor..this seems to be doing a marvelous job..squashes SA and keeps me energetic and motivated..causes insomnia though..but Ill take it..I also take it along with L-DOPA. I am going to attempt rotating with Aniracetam..wish me luck for the long term


----------



## rrhxiv (Nov 7, 2010)

Alright.After taking this stuff for over a month it has lost its original luster..I dont know why this happens with every supplement I take(Tyrosine,Phenibut)...frustrating...it worked better than prescriptions though


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Should I take benzos with this to stabilize my mood/temper?


----------

